
Guy Films Space Shuttle Launch from Passing Airliner - timr
http://gizmodo.com/5036953/guy-films-space-shuttle-launch-from-passing-airliner
======
dmpayton
Why is this making the rounds again? And on HN? It hasn't even been a month
since the first time...

[http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1165-space-shuttle-
launch...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1165-space-shuttle-launch-as-
seen-from-a-plane-air-canada-flight)

[http://www.reddit.com/comments/6tnti/space_shuttle_launch_vi...](http://www.reddit.com/comments/6tnti/space_shuttle_launch_view_from_commercial_flight/)

------
nuclear_eclipse
Watch this with the sound turned off, and without the expectation of actually
seeing much, since the guy filming this is annoying to listen to, he can't
keep the camera pointing at the shuttle, and because of that, his camera
cannot stay in focus...

I would absolutely _love_ to see an official video from a military plane where
they can keep the camera actually focused on the shuttle the entire way up...

------
tom_rath
It's a Delta 2, not the shuttle.

Relevant "It's on the Internet so it must be true" discussion at:
[http://www.nasawatch.com/archives/2008/08/todays_video_sh_1....](http://www.nasawatch.com/archives/2008/08/todays_video_sh_1.html)

